# Alden Plain Toe Blucher black



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Okay, I am plunking down for my wedding dinner suit either the BB version:










or the

Alden 9901

1. Does the BB 15% corp card discount apply to cordo?
I've heard it both ways...

2. Where does anyone have a great price on the Alden version??

*Anyone who wants to Paypal me and help out as a wedding present feel free!*


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Is it your wedding? If so, may I remind you of your signature quotation? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Okay, I am plunking down for my wedding dinner suit either the BB version: or the Alden 9901
> 
> 1. Does the BB 15% corp card discount apply to cordo?
> I've heard it both ways...


Should. I've never heard of any restrictions on the Corporate Card, just sales.



EastVillageTrad said:


> 2. Where does anyone have a great price on the Alden version??


Great Price and Alden are mutually exclusive. But you might get lucky with Shoe Mart seconds. You have to call and ask if they might happen to have what you're looking for.

Also consider the the AE version. I found a paid cheap second hand, and wear those as my uniform shoes. Solid shoes. I seem to recall them being a good bit cheaper than the Aldens at full freight .

Good Luck and congratulations,

Scott


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Those Aldens look great. I own a pair of the Allen Edmonds Leeds in black, and I am very happy with them.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I much prefer the BB version and am wearing them right now. The BB version doesn't have a storm welt and that makes it look dressier. I also like the eyelets, though others do not. The corporate card should work no problem. If they won't take it, escalate the situation or talk to another SA because it _*does*_ apply.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Okay, I am plunking down for my wedding dinner suit either the BB version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nephew,

congratulations on your upcoming marriage. i would go with 9901


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Tom Austin in NYC gives 10% off. I went there last weekend and the SA offered without me asking and He said that he would even throw in a pair a cedar shoetrees. Sherman Brothers in Philly's actual store prices differ from what they have online. You can call them directly and ask. They can also give you a little discount and/or include cedar shoe trees and paste. 
I tried the seconds at Shoemart and I returned all of them back. I say do it right the first time. Imperfect Aldens are not Aldens. IMO, I would rather spend the extra bucks to get first quality. 
AE seconds in my experience are very good. The flaws are very minimal. I can't even find what was wrong with the last pair I bought. Call their factory story in Wisconsin and their shipping is only $10.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Interesting...

Tom Austin is around the corner from my office... I will pop in there & see what is up. I will mention the Brooks 15% and say I might take my business there...

I also have a potential $50 BB giftcard, which would take the price down to $450ish. 

I didn't notice about the storm welt! Now that I do, I am torn on welt vs eyelets!?

After the wedding I intend to use these for everyday suits and military uniforms... 

More thoughts please and where are the donations!?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

I much prefer the Alden version as I like the hidden eyelets and the look of the storm welt. I also own this shoe and it is easily my favorite work shoe. I am in the fixed income industry and wear a dark suit, white shirt, and black shoes every day. I've grown to love my "vanilla" wardrobe and I very much abide my the "less is more" motto.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Another thing to keep in mind is that Alden offers much more choice in size under their own label. If you're hard to fit Alden might be the best way to go, regardless of your styling preference.



maximar said:


> I tried the seconds at Shoemart and I returned all of them back. I say do it right the first time. Imperfect Aldens are not Aldens. IMO, I would rather spend the extra bucks to get first quality.


This is my experience as well. I'll just leave it at that...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

tntele said:


> I much prefer the Alden version as I like the hidden eyelets and the look of the storm welt. I also own this shoe and it is easily my favorite work shoe. I am in the fixed income industry and wear a dark suit, white shirt, and black shoes every day. I've grown to love my "vanilla" wardrobe and I very much abide my the "less is more" motto.


i like your attire


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats on the upcoming nuptials, EVT! Alden 9901 - I like the storm welt more than the exposed eyelets - and black shell is underrated. In either case, you can't really go wrong with a black PTB.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Thanks all around - I went over to Tom Austin today and went with the Alden 9901.

Going to start breaking them in, so I'll be ready for Oct.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

i often contemplate the black ptb.

first and foremost, congratulations!

second, indeed the alden model is a superior shoe. forget the discounts at bb, because when they arent on sale in the first place, they are still more than plain old alden.

talk to the fine gentlemen at the alden store in nyc. 
also, inquire about seconds from shoemart!

i think the stormwelt is much better than the eylets. also, as we see from uncle mac's post, a of c has the commando sole which looks great on the black ptb.

all of my best wishes for your wedding,
cl


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Thanks all around - I went over to Tom Austin today and went with the Alden 9901.
> 
> Going to start breaking them in, so I'll be ready for Oct.


good choice! the breaking in process should be walking on carpeting three separate times before taking to the sidewalks


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Cardinals5 said:


> Congrats on the upcoming nuptials, EVT! Alden 9901 - I like the storm welt more than the exposed eyelets - and black shell is underrated. In either case, you can't really go wrong with a black PTB.


Congratulations EastVillageTrad!

Cardinals, what are your thoughts when you states that "black shell is underrated"?


----------



## Gromson (Oct 11, 2009)

I think the 9901 is one sexy shoe and few hold a candle to it.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Thanks all around - I went over to Tom Austin today and went with the Alden 9901.
> 
> Going to start breaking them in, so I'll be ready for Oct.


Congrats! Did they give you the 10% and shoe trees?


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

maximar said:


> Congrats! Did they give you the 10% and shoe trees?


I was able to get a discount and ended up having them shipping out of state, so I saved on tax$.


----------

